# I think I'm going to quit now...



## SierraSigma (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm writing this because I think I just need that last bit of convincing.

I've been looking for a convenient point at which to quit for a while. While I've had a lot of joy from the game, it takes up a lot of my time, to the detriment of real life things sometimes.

I consider "do I want to be playing this game two, three, four years from now" and I know that the answer is no. Then I consider ending now and it makes me very sad. It feels like a loss, even though my attitude toward the game in general at the minute is that it is a chore, and Ive felt that way for a couple of months.

I've never failed to complete an event, and have made good progress on every aspect of the game as it is. My catalogue is full except for seven pictures (the latest four plus the Gullivar three), three special requests (the Gullivar ones), and the bulk of the flower trade stuff.

In the past few months I got my head round the gardening mechanic and the day before the easter event I finished collecting all the seeds I would need to grow in order to get the trades done.

I spent ?50 on leaf tickets a few months ago because I thought that having bought the campers I would be able to keep up on leaf ticket requirements with free leaf tickets. Three days later they announced that camp backgrounds would cost tickets. And that Celeste would be available. So that was that out the window. As it stands, I have everything that costs tickets except the underwater themed camp stuff. Just too costly.

So that's how many game stands.

Id have liked to finish the flower trades before I quit, but Im starting to think that things are going to take a turn for the worst soon. I also would have liked to see the last couple of essences out. But I think the following negatives outweigh that for me now:

Gullivar is receiving bad press all over, and I agree with the bad sentiment toward him. There's no known events on the horizon which interest me. And the thing that's really pushed it over the edge for me today is the fortune cookie announcement. Gambling with leaf tickets? No thank you.

I also want to quit before they up the level cap, which will presumably come with a few months worth of tier 4 amenity construction, not to mention the effort required to get everyone to level 25 or 30 or whatever.

The more I write, the more Im convinced that now is the time for me to get out. I've "completed" almost everything that exists as of today. It's the best chance Ill get to be able to say that I think.

The last thing to mention, and my biggest draw to keep playing, is of course the friends I've made. Which is a strange sensation really. We arent friends. I dont know them, and we only have the game in common. Half of my favourite ones I didnt meet on here either, so I've never spoken a single word to them except "kudos".

And yet I will miss them. Seeing them daily, catching up on what theyre upto, even if all I actually know is what they are doing "in game"... It will feel like a massive loss. And I wish I could explain my reasons for quitting to the ones I cant communicate to. 

I think Ill be sad. But I think writing this has convinced me that now is the right time for me.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2018)

IMO, AC doesn't belong on a phone. 

I fell into that same trap with Plants vs Zombies 2. 

PvZ was great on the PC, but in the end, well... phones are for texting and phone calls.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> IMO, AC doesn't belong on a phone.
> 
> I fell into that same trap with Plants vs Zombies 2.
> 
> PvZ was great on the PC, but in the end, well... phones are for texting and phone calls.



Phones can perform just as well as any computer these days. I prefer playing "bigger" games on the console or the computer too, but Pocket camp is one of these relaxing games that I really enjoy on the phone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SierraSigma said:


> I'm writing this because I think I just need that last bit of convincing.
> 
> I've been looking for a convenient point at which to quit for a while. While I've had a lot of joy from the game, it takes up a lot of my time, to the detriment of real life things sometimes.
> 
> ...



Do you want to stop because you no longer find it interesting or because it's interfering with your daily life?


----------



## SierraSigma (Apr 11, 2018)

cheezu said:


> Do you want to stop because you no longer find it interesting or because it's interfering with your daily life?



More the latter. I find myself on it at work a lot, and thats bad of course. But when Im on days out Im having to take 20 minutes out every three hours to do something... I have a holiday coming up in May and I worry that what if I dont have internet connection... Better to quit on my own terms than be forced to do so I think?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> More the latter. I find myself on it at work a lot, and thats bad of course. But when Im on days out Im having to take 20 minutes out every three hours to do something... I have a holiday coming up in May and I worry that what if I dont have internet connection... Better to quit on my own terms than be forced to do so I think?



Honestly, I wouldn't quit a game that I find very enjoyable - and it seems that you do.
But I'd try to limit my playtime if I felt that it was actually interfering with my other responsibilities.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 11, 2018)

Go for what you think is right tbh! I do agree this is a good time to step away from the game. It sounds like you’re getting burnt out so there’s nothing wrong with quitting. I took a hiatus just before the Rover event (none of my favorite villagers were in the game) and came back once Stitches was in.

 The game isn’t going anywhere, so there’s really no rush to level up the animals. I’m at level 70+ (I forget which one exactly) and haven’t gotten a single animal’s picture. I tend to kick them out once they reach the level to craft their special item.

If you decide to keep playing, I recommend picking times you’ll want to play without interfering with your offline life. For example, I tend to play around early morning or late evening before sleeping. If there’s an event, I’ll play on those times and when I’m on break.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey SierraSigma, I think we have very similar play styles (at least for Pocket Camp), in that we are both completionists, at least to the extent that you can be in a game that's continually updated with content. This is only a small part of how I play New Leaf or other versions of the game; however, it takes me much longer, and completion is not my main focus because there is so much more content to dive into. If I really think about it, a majority of my drive for completing the NL catalog came from a desire to help others by running my own shop, but we lack the ability to trade items in PC, so that's not where my motivation comes from. Pocket Camp doesn't really offer as rich of an experience as the full games, which is probably why it's easier to focus on goals, but that doesn't mean the only way to enjoy PC is to complete everything. Perhaps you can look at the upcoming changes not as an end to playing the game, but more like a way to free yourself from the completionist mentality. That way you can take breaks and come back to the game when you're in the mood to play. Nintendo has also said that Pocket Camp will interact with a future game (presumably the Switch version) and that combined with the parts of PC that don't heavily rely on leaf tickets, is more than enough to keep me interested in playing the game. Honestly, I think you might find it more relaxing and enjoyable if you play PC before you get out of bed, or at night before you go to sleep. Also, there are going to be a lot of events coming up, but just pop on to play the ones you really want! If you truly don't believe you will be able to enjoy the game if you can't complete the goals, then it might be best to walk away, and you can always continue playing at any point in the future. Also, I recommend you check out New Leaf if you haven't already. Anyhoo, I hope this helps! I've enjoyed having you as a friend in PC whatever you decide!


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 11, 2018)

I definitely understand your point of view.  Nothing like this should interfere with the rest of our lives.  But since you did at one point enjoy it, you can just say it's a hiatus for now, and depending on how you feel about that after awhile, maybe you'll return or maybe you'll quit for good.  You can just start out by not logging in for seven days and then take it from there.  Just my take.  Best of luck to you.  I went through this with the free version of the Sims on my phone, and wound up walking away for good.  It was way too time-consuming.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 11, 2018)

Also, I think it's worth noting that while some of the recent additions that require Leaf Tickets have been both bothersome and overpriced (IMO), they still need to find a balance, or they will lose their audience. For example, I don't believe they would give the community five solid months of being able to play the game for free while still being able to access a majority of the content (minus the ocean background perhaps) then suddenly shift the gameplay to the point where you can't access content w/out spending loads of LT, as this would drive the community away, and ultimately mean less money for Nintendo in the long run. Even though I'm not thrilled with how Gulliver was handled, you can still access all of the content by using junk items (it may just take a bit longer). I guess my advice would be to reduce your playtime dramatically, play around with new features of the game when your interest has returned, and don't worry too much about content you may miss out on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

I have to say I really agree with you and I'm highly considering quitting too. I mean the events are not fun at all, too short and you are too reliable to have friends to give you "bugs" for the flowers and you need too many to even one or two decent items. And they are stressful even if you are lucky enough to get something. I've never spent a cent on this and hopefully I won't although I don't see this being around as a semi-pure free game for long, because they give away so much tickets and stuff, the only thing you can be short of is essence and even that you can get pretty quick if you've played for some time. Although if they shifted to that you have to pay to access I don't see it as many people playing unless it was very cheap and they expand it a lot. And since events like the flowers and bugs one are the only ones added for a long time aside with crafting for special currency that was even pretty meh anyway plus it took time unless you spend every day at the quarry. 

I could see it going the same way as Miitomo unless they would change it drastically and actually make money on it for stuff that you actually needed.. I mean you don't really have to buy stuff as mentioned unless you _really_ are desperate and they give away a lot still. Maybe if they added some compatibility to a possible new AC Switch it could change, but yea, it's becoming even more boring than Miitomo and that is a lot yes.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 11, 2018)

I quit Pocket Camp since February, simply because I've grown too bored of the shallow core gameplay. When nearly everything revolves around gathering crafting materials by fulfilling villager's samey requests all too easily, the game's bound to become dull pretty quickly. 

Even the frequent events drags us back to the monotony, since they also rely on materials obtainable, but forces you to grind harder for a short period of time if you want to get most of the items. To make matters worse, these aren't even guaranteed to return in the next year.

Thankfully, the friends you've earned in Pocket Camp won't end up being a complete waste of effort. If you link your Nintendo account to Pocket Camp and your Nintendo Switch user, you'll be able to add them as your Switch friends to play with when the next Animal Crossing installment comes in.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 11, 2018)

They definitely need to slow it down. I understand that they probably think that this game is so popular that they need to go overboard with it, but people who play Animal Crossing want it to stay casual. The only reason I even play the game is because I'm worried that there will be an Animal Crossing Switch released sometime soon. A few years ago they were saying they wanted to make the Animal Crossing Mobile compatible with a console game, but I can not for the life of me find the source again. I remember it clearly though. I don't want to fall too far behind on Pocket Camp for that reason. Otherwise, screw Pocket Camp. I hate it. It was okay at first, but as soon as the ridiculous rampage of events and new animals came in, I was done. They need to go more slowly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JCnator said:


> Thankfully, the friends you've earned in Pocket Camp won't end up being a complete waste of effort. If you link your Nintendo account to Pocket Camp and your Nintendo Switch user, you'll be able to add them as your Switch friends to play with when the next Animal Crossing installment comes in.



Woo! Well, that's good news, but that's also too easy. I guess this is why they're fading out Amiibo cards too. They're sort of butchering the series as a whole, but I suppose that's a good sign... they must have very high hopes for Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> Woo! Well, that's good news, but that's also too easy. I guess this is why they're fading out Amiibo cards too. They're sort of butchering the series as a whole, but I suppose that's a good sign... they must have very high hopes for Animal Crossing Switch.



Yeah, well I'm not gonna get a Switch unless they lower prices and/or removes that pay to play online. That is shallow by all companies if anything  Also whatever connectivity they'd have I wouldn't really care anyway, it will probably take some time before the game gets out and yeah idk, I don't really Ninty points either now...


----------



## SierraSigma (Apr 11, 2018)

I am indeed a completionist. An obsessive one. As Ive gotten older I have become better at letting things go or having "everything except" and thats what Im aiming for here. I seldom or never play games which dont have a finite end point for this exact reason. It always comes down to this for me.

As an obsessive Nintendo collector I have all the AC games. I never played one until Pocket Camp. I then started New Leaf. That became to much and I had to pick one though. I picked the former of course. I like New Leaf, and Pocket Camp, and AC in general. And Im certain Ill buy AC Switch. But I dont think Animal Crossing is a series designed for the likes of me. And anyone who is a completionist, and succeeds, then that's excellent but Im not feeling it anymore. (I have spoken to a user on here at length and know she has a complete New Leaf catalogue... just... wow.)

I dont see how I can resolve within myself not collecting everything in game that is all about collecting. If I take a haitus Im certain it will become permanent as I will have missed out on event items during that time.

Throughout the day I have become more and more ok with my decision I think. Im going to spend this evening on it doing a few final things and really tying it all up neatly for myself, and then my campsite will remain forever a shrine to the good times I had and the bonds I made.

Despite the stress of them, I will definitely miss flower event times the most as that is when the game is at its most sociable, when I get most excited to see the likes of you Mopy, as well as Purpur, Alycia, Tessa, Meatlocker... Ill miss that. But I think the removal of pressure to complete something which is designed to be incompletable will be worth that sacrifice to me.

Edit: Mr. Cat, Im glad they seem to be phasing out amiibo too. That was another thing I started collecting and was seriously considering quitting. I never got any AC cards (not that I didnt seriously consider it. And that was before Pocket Camp got me into Animal Crossing), but I have every figurine from nearly every series. I was going to force myself an end point like I am with Pocket Camp at the end of 2017 but then they have only announced a handful for this year. With a bit of luck theyre on the out.

Im a firm believer that all good things should end.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Despite the stress of them, I will definitely miss flower event times the most as that is when the game is at its most sociable, when I get most excited to see the likes of you Mopy, as well as Purpur, Alycia, Tessa, Meatlocker... Ill miss that. But I think the removal of pressure to complete something which is designed to be incompletable will be worth that sacrifice to me.



Yeah, although the game was too "social" and made you miss out on everything unless you either bugged people for flowers all day every day, or you were lucky someone saw you in game :] And yeah I think it'd be worth it for me too, it's becoming too small and repetitive for a "large" app game. Heck even Miitomo and FEH is way more fun than this and I don't consider them "good" for that.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 11, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Throughout the day I have become more and more ok with my decision I think. Im going to spend this evening on it doing a few final things and really tying it all up neatly for myself, and then my campsite will remain forever a shrine to the good times I had and the bonds I made.
> 
> I'm a firm believer that all good things should end.



It sounds like you're making the best decision for you, and in the end that's all that matters! I like the idea of turning your campsite into a memorial of sorts. I'll be sure to stop by and check it out! Pocket Camp is definitely not the most social game I play by any means, but I've still managed to connect with people and find amazing friends for this game like you! You will be missed, but I hope you decide to stick around the forum, if only to keep in touch every now and again, or perhaps connect with friends through other games via the Nintendo Treehouse or Gamers' Lounge! Anyhoo, in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and goodnight!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 11, 2018)

Have fun.


----------



## SierraSigma (Apr 11, 2018)

Shiela, I think the struggle many have from the sharing events is borne from the Rover event. The people I mentioned in my post, plus a couple of the Japanese friends I have, we struggled through that together and that ran through to the subsequent three events. While I always endevoured to repay anything ever given to me by anyone else, and Im pretty sure I succeeded, all my surplus went to the former group, because I knew they would reciprocate. It was just the right amount of people to share with and get it all done in a satisfying timeframe. I imagine they had a similar arrangement with others, resulting in the formation of cliques for sharing. I anticipate anyone who wasnt playing at that time would find it tough to find a spot in a group to settle into. I said that on here at the time if the rose event when people were struggling and I stand by it.

Mopy, my usage of the forum has waned as my feelings toward the game have turned sour anyway. I may crop up, but not often. Possibly Ill have a look at the Nintendo Treehouse, presuming that's a group on here for just anything Nintendo... Maybe around E3. I doubt Ill be on here a lot: it'll remind me of what Ive lost.

Im aware this is overdramatic. It feels like a huge loss to me though. It's been a constant presence every day for almost half a year. Also, I think it's a testiment to the Animal Crossing community that I havnt been trolled once for this thread.

My camp is almost done I think. It's always been laid out with the ranch set on the left, and a garden of sorts on the right, building on how it was when I first picked Goldie at the start of the game. It's evolved over time as I got new furniture but its always had the same basic layout. I have an item to represent every event in which I partook... a display in the foreground representing how I have every character from Goldie to Gladys up to level 20 (the last 4 are going to end up on level 17, overall camp manager level 98. So close.  )... My OKMotors statue where it was first placed (Ive always been proud of how swiftly I got that piece)... My giant Game Boy because for a long time it was the only piece of Nintedo-themed furniture, now with my Mario star in front as that's also Nintendo themed... My favourite amenities and backgrounds and camper skin...

My camper hasnt changed much for a while and probably wont. The upstairs recently got a matching floor finally though. The theme there was "best full sets", but the modern and sleek sets got new additions ages ago that I couldnt fit. Hence it stayed. My two speakers... only none-event item I duplicated... speakers have to be in stereo of course...

My garden will be left with one of every flower I think. I wish they could have been purebreds. But they wont be Im afraid. Im just growing the very last flowers I need to get a full set of teddybears. As I mentioned earlier, I have all the seeds. It was just a matter of growing them. Im going to put the blue tulip and purple pansy bears on display to commemorate my last in-game accomplishment.

I always wore the explorer outfit and just changed the top. Because the game made me feel like exactly that. And so it shall stay.

Well. Now Im very sad. If anyone actually reads this, thanks for endulging me, and may you all continue to have as much fun with the game as I did.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 11, 2018)

My opinion: if you have a strong want to quit then I would. No reason to have anyone convince you to stay. And everyone seemed to convince you that it would be best to quit. Other than that, if you don't enjoy the game then quit. PC is so linear with it's features that it'll probably just keep getting boring to those who realized they don't enjoy it.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2018)

cheezu said:


> Phones can perform just as well as any computer these days. I prefer playing "bigger" games on the console or the computer too, but Pocket camp is one of these relaxing games that I really enjoy on the phone.



I've been on a mobile without a PC since 2009. 

I have no interest in mobile games. 

Especially ones in portrait mode. 

My eyes are bad enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah, I mean if you have a group or friends that can pay and repay those flower critters, that is A+ but I think the amount you need for the higher and better things are a bit too much consider how short some have been, and yeah Rover was one of the worst. I mean they really need to something about catch rates and stuff. Not that Ninty is known for listening though lolol.


----------



## SierraSigma (Apr 12, 2018)

I was consistantly done with gardening events within 36 hours of them going live (except the Rover one), and that was with a good group of friends to share on the three flowers I kept out.

I think without leaving flowers out and receiving shares I could have still completed within the timeframe just from what I grew myself.

But that's the thing. That was down to my usage. I grew flowers 6 or 7 cycles a day (out of 8). During the Leif one I was setting alarms in the night so that I would be able to hit all 8 cycles during the night so I could complete the flower trades, including the massive flowers, which I hated anyway. But they were available so I had to get them. Plus I would check in every 10-30 minutes to clear my three flowers so more people could share to me. Then Id have to take the time to return the favour. It racks up.

I can only say with confidence I could have completed an event on my own because my usage was consistantly high. Anyone doing the event for even half a day, which some would consider high usage still, would still struggle and I can see why to them the capture rates feel unpheasible. I guess the expectation from Nintendo is not that the capture rates need "fixing" as it can be done, on your own even. But your usage has to be pretty much constant. Which most people arent prepared to do.

So, given the extremes I went to, maybe it makes more sense why I had to quit, even though I still got enjoyment out of it. I havnt been on all day. My feelings are best described as bittersweet: I feel like Ive lost something, but I also feel... free?


----------



## Purpur (Apr 13, 2018)

Got a break from TBT and my favorite friend from the game has finally decided to quit... I didn’t know it would happen that soon and I hope SierraSigma will read it eventually but I would like to say that it was a great pleasure to have such an amazing ACPC friend. Will miss you


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 14, 2018)

I personally feel that the game is a good amount of animal crossing. Not too much that it really overtakes the need for New Leaf or a possible new game, but enough that it's fun enough to play during down times when you don't have your console. You obviously enjoy the game, so why don't you just play for fun and not worry about filling the entire catalog and inviting everyone. Just some that you like. After all that is one of the main points of ac.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

i only played the game until a month after the release date. it just felt like another happy home designer to me.

it’s best to play new leaf, or wait until the next official title ac game releases. which i don’t know why nintendo keeps stalling.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 14, 2018)

I was in a similar situation about two years ago in a completely different game (on PC). It was a pretty bad game tbh but at the time I loved it. Well, I thought I loved it. In truth, I was getting pretty tired of it. All of my favorite servers were gone, I had completed everything I wanted to complete, etc. The only thing keeping me there were the friends I had made -- and most of them were gone by that point. I wanted to leave and it took me nearly a year of trying to convince myself to stop to actually stop.

I played that game for nearly five years before actually getting off. I spent over $200 on it, and spent so much of my time that I'm never going to get back. I regret every moment I played of that game.

ACPC isn't as stupid as the game I played back then, but if i'ts cutting into important time/you're spending a lot of unnecessary cash on it, it's probably time you let it go.

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> i only played the game until a month after the release date. it just felt like another happy home designer to me.
> 
> it’s best to play new leaf, or wait until the next official title ac game releases. which i don’t know why nintendo keeps stalling.



Same here, lol. It's still on my phone but I haven't touched it in months. I didn't have time, nor did I find the appeal. Though I understand why people would like it (my sister and one of my friends plays it a lot), I didn't find it very fun.


----------



## Maude (Apr 15, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i only played the game until a month after the release date. it just felt like another happy home designer to me.
> 
> it’s best to play new leaf, or wait until the next official title ac game releases. which i don’t know why nintendo keeps stalling.



I was the same, I never really got into it. I tried for quite awhile but it just wasn't something I enjoyed as much as playing the actual game.


----------

